# Ride Hight Problem



## CYBERWITZ (May 23, 2010)

Hey Guys I Have An 04 Gto The Gap Between The Wheel And The Fender Is Only About An Inch... Is This The Normal Ride Hight..if It Isnt Can Stock Springs Raise It......if They Are Not Can I Get Springs To Jack The Rear End Up .... I Need To Put Slicks In The Back Of The Car But There Is So Much Rubbing Im Afraid Of It...the Gap Is Stock 18 Inch Rims Not The Slicks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CYBERWITZ said:


> Hey Guys I Have An 04 Gto The Gap Between The Wheel And The Fender Is Only About An Inch... Is This The Normal Ride Hight..if It Isnt Can Stock Springs Raise It......if They Are Not Can I Get Springs To Jack The Rear End Up .... I Need To Put Slicks In The Back Of The Car But There Is So Much Rubbing Im Afraid Of It...the Gap Is Stock 18 Inch Rims Not The Slicks


According to Pedders the stock springs do not give the rear end the proper ride height. This has resulted in many seeing excessive inside tread wear. I don't know the proper height for 18" but I know its about 607mm for 17" tires.
I would suggest losing the OEM springs, (I had my rear springs replaced with another set of OEM and it left me 30+mm shy and I replaced with Pedders which raised the back end up 1-3/4") for a good aftermarket set, or installing drag bags to raise you up.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

100% of all OE rear coils were damaged in shipment. At a minimum, they were collapsed 1/2 inch. Now the average OE GTO rear coils are in the 3/4 to 1.25 inch drop and it is not just the drop that is the issue. They also have lost a ton of their spring rate.

When your GTO was in Au, the back end was higher than the rear. In the USA, in the showroom, the back end was lower than the front.

Hope this helps

mike
dms


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

So what is the status?

mike
dms


----------

